# fox squirrel down!



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi guys I'm new to the forum so this is my first post today I went pet with my grandpa to hunt squirrel.well when I got there he had a 20 gauge and I had a natural and 50.cal lead he gust laughed wondering how I would kill anything with it well it turns out he shot twice and got nothing I shot at a running squirrel and dropped it with a behind the shoulder shot!!


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry I forgot to say thank you guys for your comments in advance.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot! You made a believer out of him. lol


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks , ya he didn't trash talk slingshots any more.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Here the squirrel is.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Here the squirrel is.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Oops just getting used to this picture deal and accidentally posted it a couple of times.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Nice looking squirrel.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Maybe u can make a convert out of him now


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

woah, either that is a huge squirrel, or a small rig you are running there. Either way nice shot.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is your, "Stumpy" right? An on the run shot is always good.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

No it's a different slingshot.


----------

